
Where Silicon Valley Is Going to Get in Touch with Its Soul - sethbannon
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/04/technology/silicon-valley-esalen-institute.html?smid=tw-share
======
DrScump
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Where%20Silicon%20Valley%20Is%...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Where%20Silicon%20Valley%20Is%20Going%20to%20Get%20in%20Touch%20with%20Its%20Soul&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

